# GT: Game 16 vs Magic 12/3



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







@








Los Angeles Clipper(7-8) @ Orlando Magic(13-4)

WHEN: Sunday, December 3rd at 6:30 PM PST and 9:30 PM EST
WHERE: Staples Center in Los Angeles, California
MEDIA: KTLA the CW; NBAtv; KABC 790 AM 



Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Sam Cassell | Cuttino Mobley | Quinton Ross | Elton Brand | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves







|







|








Shaun Livingston | James Singleton | Tim Thomas

Magic Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Jameer Nelson | Grant Hill | Hedo Turkoglu | Dwight Howard | Tony Battie

Magic Key Reserves







|







|








Carlos Arroyo | Trevor Ariza | Darko Milicic

Q's Quote:
"Dunleavy smartens up and doesn't play Cassell and Maggette much in order to get some chemistry back along with ball movement and offensive flow. Livingston drops 9 dimes, Singleton comes in and gets 10 and 5 in limited time and Kaman hits his shots."


Q's Prediciton: Clippers Win 104-99
Q's Prediction Record: 10-5

*​


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Q maybe you should predict a loss this time...:lol:


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Q's Quote:
"Dunleavy smartens up and doesn't play Cassell and Maggette much in order to get some chemistry back along with ball movement and offensive flow. Livingston drops 9 dimes, Singleton comes in and gets 10 and 5 in limited time and Kaman hits his shots."

god i hope you're right


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> Q's Quote:
> "Dunleavy smartens up and doesn't play Cassell and Maggette much in order to get some chemistry back along with ball movement and offensive flow. Livingston drops 9 dimes, Singleton comes in and gets 10 and 5 in limited time and Kaman hits his shots."
> 
> god i hope you're right



Old men don't change, they just get senile!:yay:


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Williams, Livingston, Brand, mobley, Thomas starting.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Brand looks good so far. Clippers playing well.
Howard just dominating williams.
15-16 Clippers 5:37 left in the first


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Nelson busts a three.
Livingston with a three point play!
Turkoglu busts a three.
Thomas with the three!
Orlando misses.
Livingston takes it down and misses.
Mobley fouls Turkoglu.
Turkoglu makes em both
23-22 Orl.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

the Clips look like they are jelling better offensively


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Brand fouled and makes it!
Makes the ft.
Battie witha 7 ft jumper.
Kaman misses.
Turkoglu for two.
Livingston takes it in for two.
Kaman puts it up with his left hand for two.
3 sec. violation on orlando
27-29 Clippers


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> the Clips look like they are jelling better offensively



Clippers shooting 65% so far, moving the ball, looking good. not the same team I was watching last night.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

brand with 11 points already

i like this starting lineup. if TT werent such a moron i would love it


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Brand for two, he has 13!
Dooling blows by for two.
maggette misses a lay up, he and kaman knock the ball out.
Orlando misses twice.
brand for two more!
Howard gets a 3 sec. violation.
Clippers take it in with 6 seconds.
BRAND with a HUGE 20 footer under duress at the buzzer!!!!!!:yay: :yay: :yay:


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

that was the best shot i have seen so far this year for the clippers

seriously how did brand make that


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Please don't let this be a dream...:worthy:


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Brand has 17 points in the first quarter:worthy:


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Kaman fouled by Milicic and makes it! 
Magic miss.
Kaman misses a tough lay in.
Milicic makes a long jumper.
Cassell misses a bad shot.
Ariza missed shot, rebound kaman.
Thomas misses an 18 footer.
Steal by ross!
Thomas bricks badly a wide open three.
Foul on ross.
31-38 Clips


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Cassell with a jumper.
Orlando calls a time out.

Clippers looking good still. If only TT could make his wide open threes.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

We need to win at least 50 this season to get to 2nd round of playoffs.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Time to drink some egg nog. Clippers just dominating.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I wish we played in the Eastern Conference...


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> I wish we played in the Eastern Conference...


i wish we only played the atlantic division


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

40-53 Clippers
Maggette shhhhhooting two. Makes em.
Arroyo bricks a trey.
Maggette for two.
Turk hits a three.
Cassell tosses one in.
Howard fouled by Cassell.
Livingston returns.
59-43 3:42 in the half


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

even kaman is making his shots...from the top of the key


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Howards makes his fts.
Kaman misses. Rebound hill.
Turk misses (fouled?)
Kaman with a 10 foot jumper!
Turk bricks a three. Magic get it back.
Carrying. Clippers ball.
45-61 2:32 left in the half.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Clippers shooting 66%!


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Why didnt they play like this yesterday when I was at the Staples Center!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

NOFX22 said:


> Why didnt they play like this yesterday when I was at the Staples Center!


It's cause you cursed the clippers!!! ARGH! lol


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

5|5 for Livingston, I saw most of the 2nd quarter but I'm willing to bet he got those dimes due to the offensive flow being there and some players(Maggette + Cassell) didn't kill it? Surprisingly? Kaman with 9 and 4, sweet, and is it right that T2 started over Q?


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

livy almost had it


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> Surprisingly? Kaman with 9 and 4, sweet, and is it right that T2 started over Q?


Williams, Livingston, Brand, mobley, Thomas started.

Clippers lead 66-49 at the half.
64% shooting at the half. Brand has 21.
9 clippers have scored.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Livingston should start from now on! Not sure about Thomas though, but it might help with his confidence.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

NOFX22 said:


> Livingston should start from now on! Not sure about Thomas though, but it might help with his confidence.


Livingston NEEDS to start, people talk ****, but if the kid can't start, how will he get his confidence? And he needs to start with Maggette and Cassell coming off the bench and Ross|Thomas starting at the three due to ball movement and offensive flow being there. I say Dunleavy switches Thomas|Ross depending on the matchup. If a team has no legit post players, then start Thomas and kill them in the post, if not, then start Ross too add speed to a quick squad.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

watching the game on NBA TV Kaman looks good as does EB. Magic look awful.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Clippers missing. Magic come out firing. Cut that lead to 10.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Cut down on the turnovers and/or defend the post and Clippers should be able to hold on and a turnover for Orlando and another dime for Livingston. 

Brand is FINALLY taking his damn shots instead of passing them up.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

We can still win this game!!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Was that T2's 6th trey of the game? He should be going into a hot streak soon IMO, he's overdue.

Q with a great block on Dooling!

Clippers have to be one of the best at blocking from what I've seen, esp. recently.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I hope we go on a 10 game win streak.... maybe 20:biggrin:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Free Arsenal said:


> I hope we go on a 10 game win streak.... maybe 20:biggrin:


I say Clippers will go on a 5 game streak, then drop one and another 4 game streak and win 9 of the next 10(including this one) . 10 Game streak I'd love


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

No, we go on a 35 game win streak...


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

when it comes down to it this is elton brand's team...how well we do in the season relies on how well he performs on the court. he needs to start acting like the leader of the team and demand the ball. even though he shot tremendously tonight (12-14 FG goddamn) he should be taking no less than 20 shots a game...that's what superstars are supposed to do. that's the EB we know and love.

and of course it wouldnt hurt for some of our guys to step up once in a while...liv, cat, maggette, kaman, tim thomas, cassell...so many possible weapons. 

great win tonight, way to reinforce my faith in the team and EB.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

I can't believe people have forgotten how streaky the team was last year. They had some horrible stretches, including 2-3 week stretches with only 1 or 2 wins. I'm confident that they will pull out of this horrible stretch, as tonight has shown. 

And if they don't, I'll still be a proud Clippers fan. I'm ashamed of those who won't.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I didn't get to see the game but I am very PLEASED at the box scores. The Clippers beat a very hot Magic team. You have to love all the team stats tonight. 60% shooting, 56% 3P%, 26 assists, 6 steals, and 6 blocks. Not to forget a 25 point victory! A much needed victory!


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

squeemu said:


> I can't believe people have forgotten how streaky the team was last year. They had some horrible stretches, including 2-3 week stretches with only 1 or 2 wins. I'm confident that they will pull out of this horrible stretch, as tonight has shown.


The problem is they haven't had a good streak yet. They should take miami and start a small streak at least.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

cadarn said:


> The problem is they haven't had a good streak yet. They should take miami and start a small streak at least.


I know they didn't play that great at the beginning of the season, but it's hard to call a 6-1 start a bad streak.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Let's call the 6-1 start a bad streak and say it couldn't get any worse.:clap: 

Then it'll get better!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> I hope we go on a 10 game win streak.... maybe 20:biggrin:





I thought the Clippers season was over........:rofl2:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> I thought the Clippers season was over........:rofl2:


Uh, it is over, but that doesn't mean we can't go on a 20 game win streak as a last explosion before playoff time. :biggrin:


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

squeemu said:


> I know they didn't play that great at the beginning of the season, but it's hard to call a *5-1 *start a bad streak.


Wins are good (they went 5-1), but quality of play has been consistently bad. When you play poorly it catches up. Tonight certainly seemed like a turning point. Hopefully this will carry over to tuesday.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

cadarn said:


> Wins are good, but quality of play has been consistently bad. When you play poorly it catches up. Tonight certainly seemed like a turning point. Hopefully this will carry over to tuesday.


Hopefully for the rest of the season.. Cadarn, rep me please, I need more UCash points to uh.. try to crack the top 1.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Free Arsenal said:


> Hopefully for the rest of the season.. Cadarn, rep me please, I need more UCash points to uh.. try to crack the top 1.


I'm not getting interest so I might as well put myself ahead.

rep for everyone!

"You must spread some Reputation around..."

never mind.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Hey guys I didn't get to see this game (too busy witnessing my team beat the defending national champions and Joakim Noah's cocky *** and storming the court  ). Were you guys just on fire the whole game, or was our defense poor?


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

I think you guys used illegal magnets in the rim to make the ball go in. haha, some of your shots were just ridiculous, but still went in.

I don't think a team in the NBA would have beat you tonight with the way you shot.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Hairy Midget said:


> I think you guys used illegal magnets in the rim to make the ball go in. haha, some of your shots were just ridiculous, but still went in.
> 
> I don't think a team in the NBA would have beat you tonight with the way you shot.


Lol, it was just a good night for us, I thought your team was going to kill us though, with the way the Magic were playing lately it seemed like we were going to suffer yet another devastating loss...


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

hobojoe said:


> Hey guys I didn't get to see this game (too busy witnessing my team beat the defending national champions and Joakim Noah's cocky *** and storming the court  ). Were you guys just on fire the whole game, or was our defense poor?


Both teams started very well. Brand was really unstoppable whenever he got the ball. Tim Thomas was very poorly defended at the three point line. The Magic's Defense in the paint was good, I thought, but defense on shooters could have been much better.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

hobojoe said:


> Hey guys I didn't get to see this game (too busy witnessing my team beat the defending national champions and Joakim Noah's cocky *** and storming the court  ). Were you guys just on fire the whole game, or was our defense poor?


it was one of those games were the clippers were doing everything right...for the most part.

the magic had a good first quarter but they fell of in the second quarter and never recovered


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

cadarn said:


> Wins are good (they went 5-1), but quality of play has been consistently bad. When you play poorly it catches up. Tonight certainly seemed like a turning point. Hopefully this will carry over to tuesday.


couldnt have said it better myself. everybody for the most part played well. brand kaman and even daniel ewing for a little bit


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

How did Kaman look?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Weasel said:


> How did Kaman look?












As sexy as ever....


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> As sexy as ever....


he needs to cut his hair.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

cadarn said:


> Wins are good (they went 5-1), but quality of play has been consistently bad. When you play poorly it catches up. Tonight certainly seemed like a turning point. Hopefully this will carry over to tuesday.


The thing is, the played great against Dallas, Phoenix, and New Orleans during that time, regardless of some bad quarters, the games were great overall.

Also, last year they had plenty of wins that were horrible. What about both wins over Toronto, the road game at New York, or being down 20 to Denver at halftime. The Clippers played very streaky last year when it comes to wins, and when they were winning, they still played poorly for much of the game.


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Wonderful game tonight.. !! I was at the game.. had the clippers -2, with over at 186 !! Won both.. it was a great night.. and excellent game.. Brand was great, Kaman is getting there.. TT finally making 3's, and Livy's looking better.. Everything clicked today !! more consistant flow to come from the Clippers !! 

GO CLIPPERS !!


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Good game today, still hate Dunleavy, but it's nice to see the clips put together a couple of solid wins.


----------



## livingstononefour (Jun 19, 2006)

i loved the new lineup by dunleavy. tim thomas was on fire, elton was elton and i loved what i saw from shaun. after shaun missed his first fg attempt, i was afraid he'd lose confidence and be ineffective, but shaun's confidence is here to stay, he kept shooting and made himself a weapon on offense and he still played great d. corey got to the rim and didn't settle, i loved the play when he faked from the cornenr then drove to the hole and got fouled, i was certain he was gonna chuck it. everybody played great, it was beautiful to watch.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

livingstononefour said:


> i loved the new lineup by dunleavy. tim thomas was on fire, elton was elton and i loved what i saw from shaun. after shaun missed his first fg attempt, i was afraid he'd lose confidence and be ineffective, but shaun's confidence is here to stay, he kept shooting and made himself a weapon on offense and he still played great d. corey got to the rim and didn't settle, i loved the play when he faked from the cornenr then drove to the hole and got fouled, i was certain he was gonna chuck it. everybody played great, it was beautiful to watch.


Let Shaun start and bring Sam off the bench.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

You guys will have the best rotation in the league.


You had Shaun, Q, Mobley, Brand, and Aaron as the first unit.
Then you had Sam, Q, Corey, Tim Thomas, Kaman, as the second unit.
I think that's a great rotation. Your offense will stay strong with the second
unit.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

DaFranchise said:


> Let Shaun start and bring Sam off the bench.


yes


----------

